# Rhoms Fin Is Eatting Away! Please Help



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

ok so for the past two days i have noticed my rhoms rear fin is starting to get eaten away. there is no parasites or anything on the fins that i can see just real dark almost black on the outsides of the fin where its starting to deteriorate. Ill post some pictures when i get home any ideas on what is going on? i feed a mix of tilapia, worms, scallops and gold pellets so he is getting fed good.

i wonder if it is fin rot????


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

motoracer110 said:


> ok so for the past two days i have noticed my rhoms rear fin is starting to get eaten away. there is no parasites or anything on the fins that i can see just real dark almost black on the outsides of the fin where its starting to deteriorate. Ill post some pictures when i get home any ideas on what is going on? i feed a mix of tilapia, worms, scallops and gold pellets so he is getting fed good.
> 
> i wonder if it is fin rot????


What are the conditions of the water in your tank??? how big is the Rohm? how big is the tank?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Maracyn 2 is effective against fin rot. This is if your water conditions are fine and filter is cycled.


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

so everything looked good for water parameters but my ammonia spiked to 1 so i did another %20 water change and am using melafix and also will be doing water changes every 3 days instead of every week and hopefully everything will be ok.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

motoracer110 said:


> so everything looked good for water parameters but my ammonia spiked to 1 so i did another %20 water change and am using melafix and also will be doing water changes every 3 days instead of every week and hopefully everything will be ok.


Any particular reason why it spiked ?


----------

